# What your Coffee says about you



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

From the fine folks at Mashable:





  








Mashable-What-Your-Coffee-Says-About-You.png




__
phatch


__
Oct 5, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Me?

If I'm not having just a straight up cup of joe (Starbucks Italian roast please?) with a pinch of stevia and some half and half

I'm a LATTE

... when I read the description, yup, that's me.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Don't you have almond milk?  And honey?  You don't expect me to put cane sugar in my coffee do you?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I find it interesting that NONE of the above were filter coffee.  What happened to filter coffee?  Plain old american coffee, with a free refill - ah, what a deep nostalgia i have for that, to be able to get a light roast and a long, filter coffee, in quantities that actually will reach my stomach and with milk and sugar on the side, the kind of coffee you can sit with a friend and drink over an actual conversation. 

Personality: reflective, sociable, somewhat shy, but talkative, intelligent, funny, wonderful... oops, i'm describing me!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm strictly Illy espresso.

In Spain; café cortado.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

siduri said:


> I find it interesting that NONE of the above were filter coffee. ... the kind of coffee you can sit with a friend and drink over an actual conversation....


siduri, do you mean this type of coffee pot?





  








coffeepot.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 6, 2013








Growing up, this same pot was on our stove all day long, perking away, the house always smelled so good to me. My Mother was a housewife, or what they call today, a stay at home mom, and her friends would drop by with their kids; we'd all be sent outside to play while the ladies gossiped and drank _pots_ of coffee and ate little tidbits of whatever someone brought over.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

That's the sort of pot we used to have too, kaneohe, but when i was older. Percolators make the whole house smell good, and i never had a problem with percolated coffee, though it'snot fashionable now. But when i was little we used to have this:









At home i have one of those electric filter things that keeps the coffee warm while i have breakfast. What i sorely miss, though, is being able to get this sort of coffee outside - places with the filter coffee pot, constantly renewed, so always fresh, and where you can sit and have a coffee with a friend or with your book and actually talk through a conversation over the coffee or read more than two words beforfe the coffee is finished.

Espresso is drunk standing and takes one gulp to get it down. A tablespoon of coffee is hardly worth sitting down for. And it's too strong for me - to me it feels like draino of the stomach. Cappuccino is great but still maybe about ten tablespoons of actual liquid. Hardly enough to have a conversation over.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

siduri, I've never seen a coffee pot like that before, is this from your Boston days or while you've been in Italia?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Boy for me it is all about coffee. There is nothing better in my opinion than sitting with a friend/s over a great cup of coffee. It is something I take pretty seriously and I am all over the map. During the week when I am on the mad rush to get to work I enjoy the drip coffee. Good old plain american coffee like Siduri pointed out. On the weekend I fired up my Alex Duetto and love making cappucinos and espressos for myself and my wife. I think what my coffee says about me is I love spending time with good friends.





  








izzo-alex-duetto-2.jpg




__
nicko


__
Oct 8, 2013








P.S ChefTalkers are always welcome for a coffee just email me. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> siduri, I've never seen a coffee pot like that before, is this from your Boston days or while you've been in Italia?


From my boston days. I came to italy when i was in my 20s. That was from childhood. My mother would have it on the pilot light of the stove all day to keep it warm, and being made of cast aluminum, when i would empty it to wash it there were little piles of crystals of aluminum down at the bottom. yuck!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Speaking of drip-coffee, the following picture was taken some 10 years ago. I didn't have a digital camera then, so this picture is scanned from my pictures.

It is taken in the home of a Dominican family, in the neighborhood of Sosua. That's how this lady made us great cup of coffee! The whole ambiance made it an unforgettable experience.

I do remember my grand-mother and my own mother making coffee exactly the same way; pouring boiling hot water -bit by bit- on coffee in a handmade small bag that was attached to a metal ring which hung in the coffee-pot. The bag was then rinsed and used over and over again!

The weird thing is that this method is back in many professional coffee-shops over here, many times called... slow coffee!





  








KoffieDomRep.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 8, 2013


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm in the _"Nicko Boat"_ ... serious and all over the map. I have and use a percolator like the first pictured example. I also have and use a standard-basic _Mr. Coffee_ unit. I don't really think there is a good _"home espresso"_ unit available for less than mid-4 $ digits. I don't mind paying SB for that. My go-to drink, when I have the $, is 50/50 _Yukon/GoldCoast_. I also like _Pike Place_ when I can get it. The best however, in my opinion, is real _Kona_. I rarely have the $ for that though.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

My family has harvested coffee for decades ( since my great grandparents ), so i love coffee

My dad now runs the coffee business now. 

Been drinking coffe since i was a lad ( drinking coffee with milk since i was 6 ). 

I love drip coffee ( my granmother has made it the same way for years ) , but i love a great cappuccino. 

The woman at the place i go to , has known me for quite some time , i arrive and she just whips up my cappucino without me even having to ask. 

Basically drinking coffee with friends is something great , with nice discussions , conversations , and great memories , even better on a cold, breezy , or rainy day. But i still enjoy going to the cafe alone just to read a book. 

The cappucino is so me ( oblivious <_< ) XD


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Kaique that is so cool your family actually harvests the beans it seems like an amazing process from what we actually end up with here in the states.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

ChrisBelgium said:


> Speaking of drip-coffee, the following picture was taken some 10 years ago. I didn't have a digital camera then, so this picture is scanned from my pictures.
> 
> It is taken in the home of a Dominican family, in the neighborhood of Sosua. That's how this lady made us great cup of coffee! The whole ambiance made it an unforgettable experience.
> 
> ...


Way too cool pic ChrisBelgium. Sometimes the old ways are the best. That actually is the way I brew my coffee also. I call it my coffee sock. I got it years ago in the Caribbean. Last year when I went to Roatan, I stocked up and bought 5 for about $1.50 a pop. The best part is that the water is hot enough for proper extraction, unlike a lot of coffeemakers on the market today. Being a real coffeehead, I even go so far as roasting my own beans in a pan on the stove top. No technology here. Java on!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I remember as a kid , my grand parents , parents and uncle brought a box load of coffee beans and we roasted them in a very fine fishing net made of steel. 

I forgot how we ground them , but it ws definetly an experience i havent forgot , i was probably 2 at the time XD. 

Best part is coffee here in Brazil has great recognition world wide so its a topic im actually fond of ( not that i plan on entering the business anytime soon XD )


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I like my coffee that's made using a Bialetti Moka pot with SB's french roast beans.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

cheflayne said:


> The best part is that *the water is hot enough for proper extraction*, unlike a lot of coffeemakers on the market today. Being a real coffeehead, I even go so far as roasting my own beans in a pan on the stove top. No technology here. *Java* on!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


Making coffee with a "sock" as you call it, is a true art! The properly ground coffee will first be just a bit moistened, allowing it to swell a bit. Then a small cup of almost boiling water is added; never, ever boiling water, it burns the coffee to death and makes it taste bitter! Then the next cup of hot water is added etc. You need to build enough experience to know how hot the water has to be and how much water you can use to leave enough body in the coffee pot. Nothing smelled better than making coffee using a sock, its aroma fills the room when well made.

I've seen people add a pinch of cacao powder to the ground coffee! Makes me think when you mention "Java", a fragrant coffee with tiny beans that have a distinct... chocolate flavor!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Straight black and strong......


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's my technique, called "System D" in France. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif





  








coffee.JPG




__
french fries


__
Oct 9, 2013


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

ChrisBelgium said:


> Making coffee with a "sock" as you call it, is a true art! The properly ground coffee will first be just a bit moistened, allowing it to swell a bit. Then a small cup of almost boiling water is added; never, ever boiling water, it burns the coffee to death and makes it taste bitter! Then the next cup of hot water is added etc. You need to build enough experience to know how hot the water has to be and how much water you can use to leave enough body in the coffee pot. Nothing smelled better than making coffee using a sock, its aroma fills the room when well made.
> 
> I've seen people add a pinch of cacao powder to the ground coffee! Makes me think when you mention "Java", a fragrant coffee with tiny beans that have a distinct... chocolate flavor!


It isn't quite as much an art where I live luckily. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif I live at 4,000 feet and water boils at 204.5 F which falls into the ideal range of 195-205. I boil water in a tea (coffee for me) kettle, . Bloom the coffee for about 15 seconds, then pour the remainder of the water over the coffee. Let it steep for 3 minutes. Pour it through the sock and into a pre-warmed air pot. A quasi Caribbean French press method.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I hope you all know I was kidding about the almond milk and honey...  I drink it black, always have.  I like the "French Press" method, but the glass carafes are so (deleted) thin and breakable that it never lasts long.  About a year ago, I was at a camping/sporting goods store and saw a "campers coffee mug": A big double walled s/s mug with a cap that has a manual coffee grinder built into it.  Grind your beans, remove the cap, pour in your hot water into the mug, plunge down the spring-loaded "press", and you can drink right out of the mug.

But the coffee "socks".... Those bring back memories of the "Kopi-Tiam" 's of Singapore.  Not neccesarily good memories, but memories.  Back in the '90's when I worked in S'pore you had only two choices for coffee, the Kopi tiams, or Hotel or Deli-France coffee at 3 bucks a pop.  True, the kopi tiams used a cotton sock, but to start off with the beans had no origin or pedigree--no one knew or could tell you where they came from. The beans were not roasted, they were shallow-fried in margerine--I kid you not.  The beans were glossy black, like marbles, and greasy, smearing the glass or plastic walls of display containers or staining paper sacks.  I can't remember how water was poured through the sock, but the resulting liquid was a shade darker than roofing tar and a bit more viscous.  The coffee was never served straight, nor were you ever inquired if you wanted milk or sugar in it.  The liquid was invariably dispensed into a glass beer mug, with smears of yellow, blue, or red paint on the underside of the mug, and a dollop of evaporated canned milk ("Swiss maid", Aus, or N.Z. I believe) and a spoonfull of sugar added with the spoon sticking straight up.  The socks were used until they fell apart, with both operators and customers believing that the older the sock, the more flavour it contributed. I beg to differ, as coffee does contain oils, and margerine fried beans even more so.  And oils go rancid--quickly, especially in S'pore's tropical climate.....

I quickly found out that--and highly appreciated the fact--that Mickey D's in S'pore had actually very good brewed coffee......................


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Coffee is king here in Sweden, however there are so many places that have push the button to select that getting a good cup of joe is becomming hard. My choice is either a cup of real brewed, pressed, boiled coffee, black, and hot in a real cup, not paper, or a doubble espresso the same way.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

French Fries said:


> Here's my technique, called "System D" in France. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a Melitta filter! Anyway, an easier method that made Melitta rich and allowed us all to put the "sock" away.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I use a Cafetiere (think Americans may call it a french press?)

Love to experiment with all tpes of beans, love Blue Mountain, also Colombian. I buy them freshly ground in small quantities from a local shop.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Big kudos to Melitta Bentz without a doubt, which makes me think of Dr. Peter Schlumbohm and his Chemex.










I still have one in my collection somewhere, it is not really a collection, I just never throw anything away.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Ishbel said:


> I use a Cafetiere (think Americans may call it a french press?)
> 
> Love to experiment with all tpes of beans, love Blue Mountain, also Colombian. I buy them freshly ground in small quantities from a local shop.


Ish, I have no idea too why people call it a French press. Same thing with French fries /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif... not very French too if you ask us Belgians!

I see you mention Blue Mountain, not exactly the cheapest coffee around. We had friends who made a killer Blue Mountain coffee in this kind of contraption that we called a Cona. Where are these things gone?





  








$T2eC16h,!zUE9s39!eUFBR7P4HIgs!~~60_84.JPG




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 10, 2013


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

French Press, Chris?  isn't that Le Monde, Le Nouvelle Observateur, L'Humanite', Le Figaro....


----------



## azzo (Sep 30, 2013)

Cafe Cafe Cafe.

How versatile a drink that it can be prepared in so many ways.

Filtered, percolated, boiled in a pan, infused in a cafetiere, force-pressed through an espresso machine, chilled or frozen, liquified with warm milk, blended with chocolate or chicory. 

And in every incarnation it tastes differently.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

WOW, I remember those cona contraptions. I had forgotten all about them!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

French Fries said:


> Here's my technique, called "System D" in France.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vive la revolution!! FF that's truly great...


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

siduri said:


> French Press, Chris? isn't that Le Monde, Le Nouvelle Observateur, L'Humanite', Le Figaro....


Oh yes, that's clever, and I forgot about those too... lol!!

I have to ask, you as an Italian, do you use one of these? When my daughter studied and lived on her own, she had one of these Italian coffee makers. I don't even know how they call these things. Italian home espresso maker? I do remember my daughter insisted on making me a coffee more than once when I visited her. It was like a shot of kryptonite but then straight in a vein.





  








cafetiere-italienne.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 11, 2013


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

That's a "moka" Chris. And believe it or not, Chris, pretty much EVERYBODY makes coffee that way here. There are far fewer home espresso machines than there are Mokas.

Yes, we have three of them, one cup, three cup and 6 cup, though now both my husband (Who is actually Italian) and I rarely use them unless we have italian guests for dinner and one wants an after dinner coffee. We used to use them for caffe-latte in the morning before it was possible to find any sort of filter or cafetiere or percolater machine here and before anyone sold lightly roasted coffee). Heat the milk in a pot, pour it into your cup, add some coffee from the Moka.

Inside it is a little funnel like thing that you put the coffee into that sits into the base, where the water goes. There is a filter in the base of the screw-on top (aluminum with tiny holes) and the water boils up and passes partly in steam up the funnel, through the grinds, and into the top which has a pipe sticking up inside and the coffee comes out into the top part. There's a valve on the side for safety, but sometimes it blocks and people have had the whole thing explode with coffee all over the ceiling.

I hope the three illustrations go through - i keep editing and it keeps eliminating two of them

data:image/jpeg;base64,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

The older type of coffeepot here is called the "Napoletana" which looks like this:

data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBwgHBgkIBwgKCgkLDRYPDQwMDRsUFRAWIB0iIiAdHx8kKDQsJCYxJx8fLT0tMTU3Ojo6Iys/RD84QzQ5OjcBCgoKDQwNGg8PGjclHyU3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3N//AABEIAIEAXAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAABBQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFAAIDBAYHAf/EADsQAAEDAgQEAgcGBAcAAAAAAAEAAgMEEQUGITESQVFhItETMnGRobHBByNCUnLhFIHC0hUlMzRDgpL/xAAYAQADAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgMABP/EABsRAQEBAQEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAABAhExIRJB/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwD2qi0KHSxDXRGagXuqEjd1qwWafidYDU8k2SKOL1zxHo3zV8MNzw6FUasAEhugCnbw0hkboydI/wD05W4msP8AxN95VGIC9kRpwO6T9U3FqGQR7QOPsf8Asi9BVQSODWuLXHk8WQgN7qamsJmj4p5otjVx7KUEqGiF4Rz1VgDsqQhpJTeN/wCd3vT3BMLeyLMxK4EKq+xCfISCoSUhkZ0uUNnN3FX5Dv7EOcRe6lq/TwoW3cEQhB009yqQgXurrJRGNG3PRAyY6ahSwAemDra2tdRE3bcjfknRO1CbhK1+Ha0zSrazWCztjx58bp+AzwgNjfp6Ujbh7jxXHfstRYKmb2Fs4jITLKUphGqYrJVUJGtlQlu0I7VtHCUFqRukp4pSPIDtNbWQ/jF7d1dmPhchbn8MhHdS1TyCEThorcINwbE+xUIDdtxyRSmBc3wt36pROleW2HCB3TA62qfOdR5Ku5xAsnBrKPDoMVwARVLASXl0b9jG6+jgeWoCwsee8xZfqTQY9SxTmHwuJBa89+LYjvbVdEyxNHLhTRG9pLXuDgDsVTzllyHMOGvaGgVkTSaeTv8AlPY/DdVynV3A8ZosdoGVlBJxMOjmH1oz0IV5cJyPjcmBZigL3FtPO8QzsI2BNgbdQfqu7JgBKtu+iA1Q1IWprYjqbaLM11g82KWjAuQeCS6BvuJDe5uVfq4DLI/imcNN3RtIA+aVPTUnCGmpc4jmIAfmQo1WKbJnM2db2q5Di8kIvZrrIhDheHzBpdK9hGvhpG/3hEIsvYO71ppzYfhgaz+soCzkmP8AG6xhtboV6MUbJ+AhaaXL2DuZZs1TCSLaRNf9Qh1RgWFBxacQqXHoaVg/qRAUynVQUMb6k0+JFs40DIS9rvEdRYb8vf2Qer+0+tdUzR4fgvG1hIaXlxd2JAHwWtyZSTUtK6OGrdLQtc4MY9gBDjY3GpsOyuzZbwmWaWd1AwSSnikLC5vEepANrquPE9euHUuB4pieKxtdSyxyVM1yXxlupNybHluu/tAa0C97DdQUuH0lD/tqdkRItcDU/wA91OnBms44C6vhNZSC87B44zqJGj6rm+Xqj/D8XmpZfDHVDw/rG3vFx7l23dck+0zB20OJR1UALWT+Lwm3C8b2+BU9Z5emzf4uTtPpnaXaW3IValkgD7Gndvyk/ZUcLr6uvjc+Uxl0AFyBYvuOaswyS8d4yw9nMCjqfVI0dDPRtLeOGYdw8H6LQ0j8ELLviryexYsZSYjVRuANBSS26tcPk5H6PMDmNs/LdPJ+meRvmtOBejNQ/AgwcMNdf9TEBxCpwxoLo6apuObpG/QKaXMD5dIcq07O76mR30CGVVdiDnD/AC3D4m92l1veVq06I5LkxKupKoQ1oo42S3jj9AHnhPMk7nTksdV5OzHV1NXPWSVLp+NxF2mT0g7Ov8PgupZdhEODwaDicC53DtfsOWydjeKQYPhlRX1RtHE24F/WdyaO5OivmfE9X645lXMuIYFi8NO6Z0tK+QRywvJsBe1wORC7euGZQwufMWZmzSN+79Maid1tBre38yu4k6pgJZb7R6P+Ly8XgXdDIHD2HTyWnBUFfSsrqGelkNmysLb9OhWs6ErjWXGuYa5h/I0/NEaY2cmUNBUYdV4nDVR8MkfA0g87327L2Ddc99WF6Z17IxTG4tZBqUXsjdIPChBqzcnS9lRrQJDa1yArrwAw7qpa8uqbhWioauCiy/FVVcjY4o4y5znG3MrlWLVWPZ6xGMMppIqEPIgitZo7nq6x1Ow5c77vLzHYu6ePEYJDTUMgZBE4fdP3PGfzEdNhotOyGKIWhjYwdGtsq58JQrLOBU+X8ObTQgOkdrLJb1j5IqTqk4lNTgV04FR3TgsDM54ADIXW1LXAnny81iYDrstxnX/Rpv8Av9FlY4GiEOtqobn1XPi1R7C6OUhBboEHo2i4CP0kTeC5Og3KUaUrT1sOirWHpbK9MA4XbsFRt98EQauk0pIW9GBPvqmQi0Ef6B8k4my6J4m8cmpFyjJRAgblPaomqRpCDAWcoy6kgeAbNc4E+23ks14f4Vu66HLFHNE6OVgexwsWkaFCKrLEMsfo6WodE29w1/iA9h3Saz00rLUIu8AI5BG4gB1z0CfDlesgdpNC4X9biI+iK0eXydZ8SbF2bGXeSn+Kb9RUddkdvw9whwcTPwgXJOwWokwumA4DPJM3rw2uo6fDqemeXsbd/JztbJ5gtqdvhY0dAAmOK9cCozdUKTiCmX7pOumaosenDmkkgyQKWNJJAUo2XhSSWB4vOqSSLGPUZSSWE1yjK9SRB//Z

these are its components"










you put water into the part with the handle without the spout, put the coffee in the right hand side of the part lying down, and screw the cover with the tiny holes onto it. You insert the lying down part into the base without bthe spout, and then put the part with the spout upside down over that. Put it on the fire.

It has a tiny hole on the side of the water-holding part which when the water boils it sputters out to tell you that it's boiling. Then, trying not to burn your hands considering the shortness of the handles and the fact that the top and bottom aren't screwed together (only the coffee grind part is screwed in) and you turn the two over all at once.

The coffee drips through the grinds into the bottom. You remove that part and you're left with a little pitcher to pour the coffee out with.

Drip coffee, the old fashioned way.

These are almost always beat up aluminum, though they make some fancier ones in stainless.

a little note of interest.

Do not ever wash a coffeepot in front of an italian. Moka or Napoletana, they never wash them, only rinse. They think it makes bad coffee. I think it's stupid, and always washed mine. But old superstitions die hard. Coffee is oily and the rancidity of an accumulation of old coffee can't be good.

Anyway, the coffee of the napoletana is less strong, since it's not steam that's passing through it. I actually like it.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

this is annoying, i can't post the pictures even on another post

here are the links

http://www.google.it/imgres?client=...tbnh=194&tbnw=139&start=0&ndsp=19&tx=67&ty=69

and

http://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=...a=X&ei=_eJXUr3dB6zn4QSokIHQDA&ved=0CEAQ9QEwAQ


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

ChrisBelgium said:


> Oh yes, that's clever, and I forgot about those too... lol!!
> 
> I have to ask, you as an Italian, do you use one of these? When my daughter studied and lived on her own, she had one of these Italian coffee makers. I don't even know how they call these things. Italian home espresso maker? I do remember my daughter insisted on making me a coffee more than once when I visited her. It was like a shot of kryptonite but then straight in a vein.
> 
> ...


It's called a Moka Pot made by Bialetti and you can find them at Amazon and ebay.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Here are Siduri's pics: _





  








45f022281083785.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Oct 11, 2013











  








90d98b281083789.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Oct 11, 2013








_... two(2) of them anyway._


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

OK, ice man, you have to show me how you did that. How come i could get only one of the three, and then if i changed the spacing around (sometimes pictures overlap and they cancel each other out) i got another picture instead of the one the first time.

However, weirdly, the first one you put is not the one i had posted, or at least, not the one i thought. The one i thought is a diagram of the insides of the moka. I presume you clicked on the link. sorry everyone, but i will try again to post this, even though it brings us off topic. I've posted multiple pictures before, why can't i do it now!


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

ok, this time it worked.  One computer expert told me when things go wrong with computers, everyone thinks it's some electronic or logical or scientific explanation that must be behind it.  But in fact, he said, it's simply that inside the computer there are tiny little creatures, little men if you will, who like to play tricks.  I think that's the most elegant scientific explanation, occam's razor and all that.


----------



## italians foods (Oct 23, 2013)

expresso all the way for me I am moving to dominican republic and can't wait to have a nice expresso watching the sunset is so beautiful and relaxing after a long day in the kitchen


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Despite all of the verbage and B.S., I really like my moka pots by Bialetti.   The best espresso maker I ever owned was hand made by Salvatore and you won't do any better than Salvatore of California.  Like the Harley, it real American-made quality.  You won't do any better than Salvatore.


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

yes, yes, yes -- regular coffee (no funky dunky flavours) with a bit of cream on the side in a thick mug.  now that's what I call a good thing


----------



## alacarte (Dec 2, 2013)

what do u americans call a regular "flat white" ? a shot of coffee in a cup topped up with warm milk and a small cremer froth.. not a cappacino tho


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

FrenchFries -

That's a hilarious post!

I know what "systeme D" means /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif

and your lashup certainly exemplifies it.

Mike


----------



## salty dog (Mar 3, 2014)

I used to French Press my coffee. Then one summer I decided to go with iced coffee, which I cold brewed.

When the weather got cold I tried the french press again and couldn't tolerate the off flavors. The screen needed replacing again and there always seems some grounds make it into the cup that foul the flavor as they steep.

I tried the Aeropress http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AeroPress and it works great. Since I saw no mention of here I thought it might be worth mentioning.

I've also heard good reviews for the Clever Dripper. http://www.sweetmarias.com/clevercoffeedripperpictorial.php

Both of these have the advantage giving the coffee some time to steep before going in the cup. And both use filters that prevent grounds from getting in the cup.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

ChrisBelgium said:


> Speaking of drip-coffee, the following picture was taken some 10 years ago. I didn't have a digital camera then, so this picture is scanned from my pictures.
> 
> It is taken in the home of a Dominican family, in the neighborhood of Sosua. That's how this lady made us great cup of coffee! The whole ambiance made it an unforgettable experience.
> 
> ...


This is the method of making coffee I grew up with, the coffee sock. We used to use a wire hanger to twist the liquid out of the sock. We had an outdoor kitchen like that once too when we were really poor in the mountains of Vega Baja, PR. Same color, corrugated steel and everything.

I like my coffee medium strong, with soy and no sugar.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Pollopicu said:


> I like my coffee medium strong, with soy and no sugar.


LOL, I am kinda slow, it took me a while to figure out that you meant soy milk. I kept saying *soy**?, soy?, soy? *because I was thinking soy sauce. Too funny!

I use a coffee sock on a daily basis. As a matter of fact, I just ordered a 6 pack of coffee socks on line. It is my favorite coffee brewing method by far. Boil water. Pour over freshly ground coffee. Steep 3-4 minutes. Strain through sock.

Best part is that I just went on vacation for a month and my coffee maker was easy to pack along.


----------



## salty dog (Mar 3, 2014)

I think I'll get a sock for cold brewing. Seems like it would work well.

For my morning cup of hot joe the Aeropress works best for me.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

cheflayne said:


> LOL, I am kinda slow, it took me a while to figure out that you meant soy milk. I kept saying *soy**?, soy?, soy? *because I was thinking soy sauce. Too funny!
> 
> I use a coffee sock on a daily basis. As a matter of fact, I just ordered a 6 pack of coffee socks on line. It is my favorite coffee brewing method by far. Boil water. Pour over freshly ground coffee. Steep 3-4 minutes. Strain through sock.
> 
> Best part is that I just went on vacation for a month and my coffee maker was easy to pack along.


Interesting combination, coffee and soy sauce. lol

talking about weird things in coffee...in Puerto Rico we used to put a chunk of cheese in our coffee, or crumble tons of Export crackers into it until it became a mush and you had to eat your "coffee" with a spoon.


----------



## salty dog (Mar 3, 2014)

Speaking (typing) of weird things, coffee with butter seems to be all the rage.


----------



## emmbai90 (Sep 13, 2012)

Lol coffee says nothing about us except we can't deal with the day without our caffine fix, i honestly need at least 1 cup a day to feel awake, i don't drink it when i get up though i usually have one before tea if it's late or we order a takeaway or later on, i love cappuccinos or a cup of coffee as long as they are made adequate enough, the most branded coffee places make terrible coffee though as same for airports and train stations, usually the best coffee is from the less popular cafés  or takeaways they add the right amount of instant coffee, sugar and milk but the branded places make it so strong i can't stand to drink it. I love white coffee with a tea spoon and a half of sugar but i rarely have coffee out i make instant coffee here in my house.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Looking through a Puerto Rican pinterest board, I came upon this pic of the coffee sock.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

[product="11715"]Keurig B70 Gourmet Single Cup Home Brewing System [/product]
New coffee maker as a Christmas gift, Mister K~girl begged me for it!

He likes to get all sorts of different K-Cups and try a different flavor of 'cuppa joe' through the day


----------

